# Bulk stand still



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 9, 2014)

Some of you will have seen my recent topics , but for those who Havent heres what ive been doing ,
Im planing on my first cycle soon , when i say soon i mean about august , so i r been bulking to build myself up to a good size for when i cycle i. The 6 weeks ive been doing this ive gained just over a stone and now its stoped , im 5,6 and currently weight 11.8 stone , i am more ten happy with my workout routine  , im not looking for aas advice or training advice im more looking for advice to up my weight .

Basically  ive not bothered with counting calories or a macro count ive just been eating as much as i can and increased carbs dramatically im a fussy eater which doesnt help , i dont like fish and allergic to eggs so that rules them out 

U guys know any foods thatl help me smash through this brick wall , currently living on minced beef chicken pasta potatoes and mainly some meats ?

I cant imagine eating more as im struggling with eating the amount i do so im thinking should i maybe eat more fats ?


----------



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

If you can throw is some raw almonds for your fats something easy to get down if you are already having a hard time eating another meal.  How many meals are you eating a day?  You should count calories, carbs, fats and protein so you can see where you need to improve on you diet.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 9, 2014)

Around 4 meals and i snack in-between like cereal , toast and ham  , yea i think ill count a days intake but im sure it must be around the top half of 3000


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 9, 2014)

Table spoons of peanut butter throught the day (90 cal. Each) high.fat.
Bowl of ice cream before bed.... I would replace the cereal with peanut butter & jelly sandwiches...... (Seriously alone with the spoonful of peanut butter through the day) try 3-4 spoonfuls and 2-3 peanut butter jelly a day. With ice cream before you go to bed.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Peanut butter and waffle syrup on some toast. 

White rice with real milk, real butter and honey.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 9, 2014)

A jar of Smuckers natural peanut butter doesn't stand a chance against me.


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Some of you will have seen my recent topics , but for those who Havent heres what ive been doing ,
> Im planing on my first cycle soon , when i say soon i mean about august , so i r been bulking to build myself up to a good size for when i cycle i. The 6 weeks ive been doing this ive gained just over a stone and now its stoped , im 5,6 and currently weight 11.8 stone , i am more ten happy with my workout routine  , im not looking for aas advice or training advice im more looking for advice to up my weight .
> 
> Basically  ive not bothered with counting calories or a macro count ive just been eating as much as i can and increased carbs dramatically im a fussy eater which doesnt help , i dont like fish and allergic to eggs so that rules them out
> ...



As the guys said peanut butter will be helpful.  As you gain muscle the cals need to increase to support that added muscle.  You may want to try & count those cals so you have a better idea where you are in terms of a total.  There are some great apps out there like MyFitnessPal.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cheeseburgers!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 11, 2014)

I've got a client right now who is CUTTING at 4000 calories a day so sometimes it just depends on your metabolism etc...  As the guys said, peanut butter and whole milk are your best friends during a dirty bulk.  Don't be afraid of cheeses, butter, nuts, etc...  Now keep in mind you will definitely put on some fat, so have a rock solid plan to shed that unwanted fat when it's time (let me know if you need help with this).

Any questions, please feel free to PM.


----------

